# Cgicc in freebsd 12.2 , How to works ?



## Wenderson (Feb 20, 2021)

hi guys, has anyone managed to compile with cgicc on FreeBSD 12? I tried in a few ways and was unsuccessful. Despite having the "same package on Linux", on FreeBSD I couldn't. If anyone can give a tip.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2021)

This is probably more a question about how to use and compile with these classes than actually running a webservice with it. Moved thread to "Userland Programming and Scripting".


----------

